# Advise please from anyone who's had a hysteroscopy!



## slinkyfish

Hi.

Sorry, this may be a bit long-winded so please make yourselves comfortable!  

I have just had a scan done as I have been having abnormal bleeding. It showed an endometrial and cervical polyp. I also had an endometrial biopsy done which was thankfully negative. 

We live in China and are coming back to the UK at the end of July for good (hurrah!) When we get back, I want to try another cycle of ICSI. My dilemma is, my Consultant here (American trained and very good) has recommended that the polyps are removed before we try ICSI again, as they increases the chance of miscarrage and reduce the chance of embryo implantation. They also need removing as they're causing me so much jip! I just don't know whether to have it done out here or in the UK. Basically, my Consultant is great, has specialized in performing Hysteroscopy's and has done more of them than she's had hot dinners! However, in general, health care facilities out here are not great! The Nurses aren't as well trained and the after care is not as good. On the plus side, if I get it done out here I can have the procedure in a couple of weeks time, under a General Anaesthetic (good for me coz I'm a wimp!) and our Insurance Company will pick up the bill. I just can't help worrying about possible complications.

What I'd like to know please is -

1. How long did you have to wait to have your procedure done on the NHS? (We live in West Sussex)
2. If you went privately, how much did it cost? (once we set foot in the UK we're BUPAless)
3. Did you have the procedure done at your fertility clinic or a private hospital? 
4. Did you have a general anaesthetic or a local and how was it if you had a local?
5. How long did you have to wait after the procedure before you could start IVF/ ICSI?
6. How were you after the procedure?
7. If anyone had this done at the ARGC, how much did it cost?

Any other information about this would be hugely appreciated!

Thanks so much and sorry about all the questions. I hope I haven't bored you all to death!  

Julia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Sorry to hear you've got polyps 

I've had 5 hysteroscopies...4 were done at same time as lap/dyes and 1 was done on it's own.

I had one hysteroscopy done on it's own in May 2005 and had uterine polyps and adhesions removed. I conceived naturally immediately after this but sadly had early mc at 5 weeks.

I had most recent lap/dye with hysteroscopy done in Feb this year and had more uterine polyps & adhesions removed...as well as a fibroid (on outside of womb as opposed to inside) and endo removed. We had our 2nd full IVF cycle not long after but sadly another BFN. Our consultant also said that having all these removed would help us conceive...although sadly it didn't with this IVF, we're due to start another full IVF in few months so who knows (unfortunately I do have other things effecting my fertility though  )

I'll try to answer your questions:

1. How long did you have to wait to have your procedure done on the NHS? All mine have been done privately so can't answer this I'm afraid.

2. If you went privately, how much did it cost? (once we set foot in the UK we're BUPAless) Not sure exactly...I know my last lap/dye & hysteroscopy, with overnight stay in hospital was £3095...I can't remember what my single hysteroscopy cost - I was a day patient but had under general anaesthetic so think it was probably around £1000/£1500.

3. Did you have the procedure done at your fertility clinic or a private hospital? I've had all mine done at a private hospital...the last 2 at the same private hospital where having fertility treatment, treated by my fertility consultant (the others also performed by a different fertility consultant on Harley Street)

4. Did you have a general anaesthetic or a local and how was it if you had a local? All were done under general anaesthetic but I had more than just polyps removed

5. How long did you have to wait after the procedure before you could start IVF/ ICSI? After the last lap/dye & hysteroscopy I had a natural cycle before starting the IVF treatment...operation was done on 13 Feb (cd4 of cycle) and I started downregging on 30 March (cd21 of next cycle)

6. How were you after the procedure? I felt bloated, uncomfortable with some bleeding after all my ops but I'd had quite a lot of surgery done, as I said, didn't just have polyps removed...with all my ops I have been signed off work for at least 2 weeks...when had hysteroscopy on it's own I was signed off work for a week. In general I was ok though...had some good strong painkillers !!

7. If anyone had this done at the ARGC, how much did it cost? Not done at ARGC so can't help with this question.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

ARGC hysteroscopy - it's £1160 according to the leaflet.  I paid £1000.


----------



## TwiceBlessed

What I'd like to know please is -

1. How long did you have to wait to have your procedure done on the NHS? (We live in West Sussex)- I had both mine done privately via the clinics I was having the ICSI. The second one was to clear scarring from my mmc
2. If you went privately, how much did it cost? (once we set foot in the UK we're BUPAless)£1900 (London Prices)
3. Did you have the procedure done at your fertility clinic or a private hospital? At my fertility clinics
4. Did you have a general anaesthetic or a local and how was it if you had a local?general
5. How long did you have to wait after the procedure before you could start IVF/ ICSI?I could have started (short protocol) a week later but decided to give myself another month as it had only been 4m since the MMC and ERPC and I thought my body needed a rest 
6. How were you after the procedure? Fine, bled for about 4 days (minor) 
7. If anyone had this done at the ARGC, how much did it cost?Mine was at Hammersmith and was £1900

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## slinkyfish

Thank you so much! You have no idea how much you have helped.

Good luck to you all


----------

